# CRS male eat babies?



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Heard this from a reputable LFS owner who talks to alot of breeders.

He told me that the male will *on occasion* eat newly born (1 week) babes if there isn't enough food in the tank. True/ false?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Dwarf freshwater shrimps do NOT eat their babies. They can eat dead or really sick and inactive shrimps.

Lack of food is the major reason of a low baby survivor rate. That's why people may think that babies were eaten by adult shrimps.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Dwarf freshwater shrimps do NOT eat their babies. They can eat dead or really sick and inactive shrimps.
> 
> Lack of food is the major reason of a low baby survivor rate. That's why people may think that babies were eaten by adult shrimps.


couldn't agree more.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

What about a yamato shrimp? will they eat baby crs?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> What about a yamato shrimp? will they eat baby crs?


they're more likely to attack weak shrimp if hungry.
they won't eat babies I think. check youtube, a lotta people keep amanos in their CRS tank to keep BBA in check.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Adult ghost shrimps are known to be predators. Look here: Ghost shrimps hunt, kill and eat a yellow shrimp The same true to _macrobrachium shrimp_.

_Neocarinina_ and _caridina shrimps_ are fine with baby shrimps.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

hey btw Jay, you still need some fenbendazol?  planaria problem still persist?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Dwarf freshwater shrimps do NOT eat their babies. They can eat dead or really sick and inactive shrimps.
> 
> Lack of food is the major reason of a low baby survivor rate. That's why people may think that babies were eaten by adult shrimps.


igor makes a good point and about those ghost shrimps they are aggressive i had one that caught a live guppy fry and finished it

but ive heard theyre was an alternate shrimp that is usually sold as ghost shrimp which are much more aggressive


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> hey btw Jay, you still need some fenbendazol?  planaria problem still persist?


Let me call you tomorrow.

I found one that was close to 1cm


----------

